# 2012 brute force



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

a couple pictures of my dads new 2012 brute force.
he finally joined the brute family:rockn:


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Very nice. I like that color


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

yea me to. the lights are kinda weird but they're begining to grow on me.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Dude i cant get enough of the new brutes. To me its a massive improvement in the plastics compared to previous years. Dont worry in about 1 or 2 years ill have me one


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Sweet brute. Is your pops planning on doing any mods to it...like Dual Muzzys :rockn:


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

there isnt much out yet but yes many mods to come. snorks(a must) relocated rad exhaust programmer lift and tires!


----------



## enraged350 (Mar 1, 2011)

Must admit im not a big fan of the new looks but that, that thing looks ANGRY


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

it does and it feels good riding it! it was nice to get on a stock brute, great throttle response. i was starting to forget what a stock one felt like!


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

i like it !


----------



## ksh3 (Jul 6, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

congrats too you pops on the new ride, enjoy


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

I like it looks good to me but my next bike has to be can am 1000 kawi needs to step up a bit! But still looks good


----------

